# where to take new photos



## JeffGreenberg (Aug 27, 2008)

This daily blog has specific info about locations that offer unique photo opps. Coverage so far includes IN, VA, FL, MI, QC, AR, OH, WI, AL, PA.
http://WhereToTakePhotos.com


----------

